# My video collection so far....



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi.

I can post here as well, so it comes in the right topic...

Links to videos are in my signature


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

man those are sweet videos man , good job 
shitty deal for the cat fish thought


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice videos..too bad for the cat ..so what left of him now?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow thats one big treat they are attempting to eat there







cool vids


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool vids, man!!
Like the set up and different fish with your Ps.


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

What size of tank is that in the first video?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet









MAD


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks guys!

The cat was killed the day after the video was shot. They had eaten 5 inch and down to the backbone which paralised the catfish totally.

Guess i am the one to blame, for not feeding my P's this weekend with other than some leftovers....

The tank is 150 G (600 Litres) and is situated in Norway,Europe









More to come....


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Another thing, how long am I gonna be a newbie??









I the last video, I also tried to film my newly born Zebracihlides app. 150 pcs. The amazing part is that they manage to protect their newly born from all the predators in the same Tank!

I'll put some more vid's out later...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mort said:


> Another thing, how long am I gonna be a newbie??


 It's just a little something that is related to your post count: pay no attention to it...
With a sweet-ass tank like yours, you seem experienced enough to me!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

No hard feelings









I have redecorated a bit in my tank today, and put in some plants again. I shoot a vid later and see what you all think....


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Got a bit bored, and filmed a tour in my tank after putting in some plants...

Check out the baby cichlides together with the rest

Touring my tank..


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

nice videos!! Poor catfish, they're good eatin


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Bought a goldie today, but the pleasure was short...... see vid;
goldie gone in 10 sec....


----------

